# Primera Liga 25-6 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Osasuna v Betis

25/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.30 3.10 2.90 All Bets (23) 
Barcelona v Almeria

25/10/2008 21:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (28) 
D.La Coruna v Gijon

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.80 3.20 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Getafe v Valladolid

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (24) 
Huelva v Valencia

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  4.00 3.25 1.85 All Bets (24) 
Mallorca v Espanyol

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.30 3.10 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Numancia v Santander

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.40 3.10 2.75 All Bets (24) 
Sevilla v Malaga

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (27) 
Villarreal v Atl. Madrid

26/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (26) 
Real Madrid v Athl.Bilbao

26/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (26)


----------

